
Global warming may be occurring more slowly than previously thought: study - mudil
http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-change-global-warming-paris-climate-agreement-nature-geoscience-myles-allen-michael-grubb-a7954496.html
======
alfla
Original article:
[http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo30...](http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo3031.html?foxtrotcallback=true)

Quote from the abstract: "Hence, limiting warming to 1.5 °C is not yet a
geophysical impossibility, but is likely to require delivery on strengthened
pledges for 2030 followed by challengingly deep and rapid mitigation."

